# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  ΦΩΤΟΡΥΘΜΙΚΟ 12 Volt DC

## mperetas

ψαχνω για καποιο κυκλωμα για να πραγματοποιησω μια κατασκευη των 12Volt 

ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων....!!!!

----------


## katmadas

Καλημερα.
Τι εμπειρια εχεις δεν μας ειπες.

Παρε ενα απο εμενα.

8589842.jpg

----------

